# I wish this game would stop telling me what to do



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

I mean I realize  it's basically teaching me how to play the game but good lord! I want to have some free range and it keeps saying "DO THIS" and "DO THAT" and "CLICKY CLICKY RIGHT HERE OR I'LL SMITE YOU"!

Does anyone else get irritated by games that try to hold your hand constantly? Personally I like to just be thrown into a game and figure it out until I get so frustrated I want to throw it at a wall.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Most games have tutorials, but I guess it would be nice if they put in a way to bypass. I don't mind tutorials because I usually end up not knowing how to do something and have to ask people anyways. (Like how it took me forever to find out how to move characters from your camp.)


----------



## buniichu (Nov 6, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Most games have tutorials, but I guess it would be nice if they put in a way to bypass. I don't mind tutorials because I usually end up not knowing how to do something and have to ask people anyways. (Like how it took me forever to find out how to move characters from your camp.)



That's true, they help you with tutorials so you can understand what things are at. I get so frustrated when I restart, I have to hear same old stuff. Lol


----------



## AnimCamp (Nov 6, 2017)

I was game for it originally since I didn't know what to do, but it's still throwing up directions and places to click even an hour in! Is that normal or is there some sort of setting I need to un-check?


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 11, 2017)

Okay but when I try to grind for fish and scare away the fish I DON’T need to try and get fish I DO need to spawn the game is like “THIS IS HOW YOU CATCH FISH!!!”

Like yeah, I know, but my inventory is full of squid and all I need is one more horse mackerel but all you’re spawning is damn squids

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay but when I try to grind for fish and scare away the fish I DON?T need to try and get fish I DO need to spawn the game is like ?THIS IS HOW YOU CATCH FISH!!!?

Like yeah, I know, but my inventory is full of squid and all I need is one more horse mackerel but all you?re spawning is damn squids


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 11, 2017)

ashjaed said:


> Okay but when I try to grind for fish and scare away the fish I DON’T need to try and get fish I DO need to spawn the game is like “THIS IS HOW YOU CATCH FISH!!!”
> 
> Like yeah, I know, but my inventory is full of squid and all I need is one more horse mackerel but all you’re spawning is damn squids



I was literally about to comment exactly this! If I've been playing for about 2 weeks you think they'd stop telling me how to catch the fish? It's just a small thing but it's been driving me insane


----------

